# First attempt at a head



## P87NE (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello FAF,

So this is my first attempt at a fursuit head. I'm trying to make it into a fox. Anyway some constructive criticism would be appreciated to make it a little better.

I know that I am not very artistic, and as such this will never be as good as, well most other fursuits out there. I have made it out of a $15 roll of 1" thick foam from Wal Mart, and obviously hot glue. So how can I make it better?

Thanks


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never made a suit before, but I think it looks great and would love to see more WIP pictures in the future :3


----------



## Saiko (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not much of a craftsman, but so far it looks to me like you're off to a surprisingly good start.

My advice would be to look around on Furaffinity, Youtube, Google.... basically anywhere you can browse for fox head designs. Find several suits that look very well made and try to identify and incorporate the characteristics that make them look like foxes such as the shapes of the ears and muzzle. Basically, find several different fursuits that you can model yours off of to help insure we can look at your suit and say, "He's a fox!" Your ideal goal is to make this possible for us even before you put fur on it.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Oct 28, 2011)

Also, Be careful in the size you make the details of your head. Remember, when you add fur on it the head will turn out bigger than the foam base you use.


----------



## Inashne117 (Oct 28, 2011)

I would never guess that was your first. It looks great.

I can only agree with what Saiko said, make sure it screams "FOX!" A friend of mine made a partial and I thought for several months he was a wolf, turns out he's a husky. >.>


----------



## P87NE (Oct 28, 2011)

Saiko said:


> I'm not much of a craftsman, but so far it looks to me like you're off to a surprisingly good start.
> 
> My advice would be to look around on Furaffinity, Youtube, Google....  basically anywhere you can browse for fox head designs. Find several  suits that look very well made and try to identify and incorporate the  characteristics that make them look like foxes such as the shapes of the  ears and muzzle. Basically, find several different fursuits that you  can model yours off of to help insure we can look at your suit and say,  "He's a fox!" Your ideal goal is to make this possible for us even  before you put fur on it.



Well I've tried to look around a bit and I have found 3 main characteristics of a fox head:
1) A narrow snout. I think I will try to add a sort of brace inside of the front of the muzzle to pull the sides closer together. Right now the foam is trying to bulge out due to being folded over to make the snout.
2) A wide head/cheek bone, almost approaching football shape. I want to  round the cheek bones on my head so that there is no flat spot. This will probably include adding a little bit more foam, but no the full thickness. I just don't want to make it too wide to the point where it just looks flat.
3) Pointy, triangle-ish ears. I'm having a hard time with this one. The ears shown above are already my third attempt. I'm not sure how to improve these. Should I make them smaller? Should I make the edges of the ears straighter?



Sparrowkin said:


> Also, Be careful in the size you make the  details of your head. Remember, when you add fur on it the head will  turn out bigger than the foam base you use.



Do you have in mind any specific details that should be shrunk down? I do plan on trimming down the eyebrows in height.




Inashne117 said:


> I would never guess that was your first. It looks great.
> 
> I can only agree with what Saiko said, make sure it screams "FOX!" A  friend of mine made a partial and I thought for several months he was a  wolf, turns out he's a husky. >.>



See above about the fox characteristics that I've noticed. Did I miss anything there? What kind of animal do you think it is looking like right now?

Well thanks for the help guys.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 28, 2011)

In Soviet Russia, head make YOU.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 28, 2011)

well it looks like a head ;3 looks nice so far, keep up the good job!


----------



## P87NE (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.

So I have narrowed the end of the muzzle a little bit.
I've re-done the upper lip a little bit.
I've widened the cheek bone areas a little bit, and tried to round them off.
I've slimmed down the height of the eyebrows.

But I still have two big questions:
*1) How do the ears look? What should I change about them?
2) Does this look like a fox head? Does it look like another animal? Does it just look like some generic head of any old animal?*

Anyway, here are some pics of how it looks now:


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 28, 2011)

First off, great start! Secondly, aw, I already made this rough redline but it seems you identified and fixed most of the problem. Still looks a bit generic canine-ish, the cheeks might need some more bulking still. Here's the redline anyway it might help you with ears. (The second picture isn't as effective because these things don't always turn out perfect replicas of nature.)
http://badgerbunker.com/images/P87NE_Redline.png
The biggest problem is that they are skinny like a G-shep. They need be so pointed upright.


----------



## P87NE (Oct 28, 2011)

OfficerBadger said:


> First off, great start! Secondly, aw, I already made this rough redline but it seems you identified and fixed most of the problem. Still looks a bit generic canine-ish, the cheeks might need some more bulking still. Here's the redline anyway it might help you with ears. (The second picture isn't as effective because these things don't always turn out perfect replicas of nature.)
> http://badgerbunker.com/images/P87NE_Redline.png
> The biggest problem is that they are skinny like a G-shep. They need be so pointed upright.



Wow, thank you!
It will definitely help with the ears. I'll probably cut out a large triangle, try to orient it properly (pointing more outwards), then ever so slightly curve the edges after they are mounted.
For the cheeks I want it to look like a fox, but I don't want to make the head too wide. I guess i have to think about how to do this.
As for looking canine-ish, well at least it's in the right category. I do wonder, after fixing the ears and eventually getting some orange, white, and black fur, do you think it will immediately look like a fox, or does it need more work beyond that?


Also, I hope you don't mind, but I took a look at the images folder on your server space. i assume you drew then, and to that I say good job. Those look really good and you obviously have some serious skill.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Oct 28, 2011)

You could sculpt the long-pile fur on the cheeks to look foxy. This involves trimming the right shape in to the fur, so be careful!


----------



## P87NE (Oct 29, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> You could sculpt the long-pile fur on the cheeks to look foxy. This involves trimming the right shape in to the fur, so be careful!



Do you by any change know of tutorial of how to do this? Being that it sounds like this takes skill and is easy to screw up, along with the fact that I've never done any of this before makes my a little wary.


So I have changed the ears and used the old ears to widen the cheeks a little bit more. So what do you guys think? What should I change? Does it look more like a fox now? Do the ears look better? Should I just shut up and call the foam portion done?









Thanks again.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Oct 29, 2011)

I can't seem to find many tutorials on how to do this, but it really just involves either of two things: A pair of scissors (if you want to be daring) or some form of hair-sculpting aid (IE hairspray or something)

Basically, you create the cheeks you want with the long-pile fur as if you were styling hair.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 29, 2011)

Make them larger/bigger. Fox ears are huge. Right now it makes me think Shiba Inu.


----------



## Kaluna (Oct 30, 2011)

What kind of eyes do you intend on using? Ar you going for toony or realism?

The eye sockets look kinda off to me.

Look how cat-like a fox's eye is:
http://i1.treknature.com/photos/2907/red-fox-eyes.jpg

But otherwise, great start for your first head!


----------



## P87NE (Oct 30, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> I can't seem to find many tutorials on how to do this, but it really just involves either of two things: A pair of scissors (if you want to be daring) or some form of hair-sculpting aid (IE hairspray or something)
> 
> Basically, you create the cheeks you want with the long-pile fur as if you were styling hair.



That sounds like something I could screw up easily. After I widened the cheeks a little more does it look like I could get away without doing this?



OfficerBadger said:


> Make them larger/bigger. Fox ears are huge. Right now it makes me think Shiba Inu.


 
So bigger ears then. These ears are becoming a pain in my ass.



Kaluna said:


> What kind of eyes do you intend on using? Ar you going for toony or realism?
> 
> The eye sockets look kinda off to me.
> 
> ...



I think I'm going more for the toony look. I was planning on the plastic bowl method from Matrices.

Do the eye sockets still look off for a toony look?



Edit:
So I made the ears bigger. How does this look:


----------



## P87NE (Nov 6, 2011)

So to update, I have mostly finished the furring of the head, and I started on the hand paws. For the head I did what I assume is the usual and covered it in packing tape, drew the cut lines for the different pieces, marked the direction of the fur, then cut off the tape. I decided to hand sew the pieces together before attaching to the head, so that i had one piece that would cover everything, except the lower jaw, then I stretched it over the foam head and hot glued it. The orange section was made out of 5 pieces, each ear is 2 pieces, 1 black, and 1 white, and the white upper jaw and cheek area is made from 3 pieces.














The ear sections didn't turn out quite as good as I hoped for, maybe because they were the first sections that I did. Oh well I guess I can live with them.

The eyes are giving me a lot of grief. I am finding it incredibly difficult to make eyes that look even slightly believable. I'm trying for a toony style eye with the plastic bowl method from Matrices, and hopefully I get a good enough shape down to both give viability and looks half decent.

I am also wondering about the eyebrows. I want something of a black strip for each eyebrow, but I'm not sure how to do it. Should I make the black piece out of black fur or black felt? Should I gut a section out of the orange fur and attach it in that space, or should I attache it over top of the orange fur?

The nose is also something of a concern. I'm not really sure how to do this one. Since it will be right out front on the head, I don't want to have any noticeable mistakes on it, so I was wondering if it's possible to buy one. I would want something soft, note sure if it should be fabric or more rubbery. Do any of you know of any places that might sell something pre-made that could be used as a nose?

The last big thing that is bothering me right now is that it looks like most heads have a section of fur that drapes down from the head, over the neck, and onto to shoulders/chest/back to cover where the head and shirt/bodysuit meet. I believe that I want the fur to face downward, and it will essentially be a circle with a hole in the middle where it attaches to the head. This means that the fur must point radially outward and cannot be made from just 1 or 2 pieces, probably more like 4 or 5. So do any of you know of a tutorial or a basic template for something like this? I don't want to eyeball it and freehand it as this will consume a good bit of fur and I don't want to screw it up. I was thinking that it might work to make a basic pattern out of paper first, but I don't think my supply of 8.5"x11" paper will be quite big enough for that task.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 6, 2011)

Cute! :3 If your still lookin for advice (im kinda new too) id make the nose (not the muzzle) more pointyish then round but i dont wanna ruin things id also make the eyes toonyish cause it will match the head. Good luck! 
                            <3Insanity<3


----------



## SimbaSyringe (Dec 6, 2011)

So far it looks really good, especially for your first time doing this. For the eyebrows, I would use some black fur and cut out some orange sections to put them into.
I make a lot of patterns myself to use for things, tape a lot of pieces of paper together and then draw your pattern onto that  Just note that the fur will probably need to come down more in the front, depending on what clothing you'll be wearing, to cover your neck.
Hmm, for the nose, I'm not entirely sure, you could always try getting a taxidermy nose and attaching it but I have no idea how costly that would be D: If nothing else you could just make a nose out of black fur ^-^;


----------



## Bir (Dec 6, 2011)

Notice that the top of the head is very, very sloped on your fursuit base. Now, take a look at this fox, whose head is almost completely flat minus the stop, which only brings it down a tad. 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_GYguOzFGb...ho/b73QJDo0Ax8/s1600/IMG_0114-Red-Fox-web.jpg

Look at the ears on this fox. If you drew a forty five degree line from the edge of his eyes inward and made an "x," you now have the perfect inner slope. Notice that the outer edges of the ears go almost completely straight down to the ground. 

On this one you can also see the traditional football shape of the foxes face. So super wide when you look at it from the front, but the profile view is very very thin. I like to draw a very very rounded triangle or even a half circle to start the shape of a fox. 

http://free-wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/1/img-3004.jpg

Also, make sure your eyes are far enough apart. The pupil of your eyes should be straight down from the inner edge of your ears, like this one.

http://foxsden.massgoodsam.com/fox10.jpg

I hope this helps! It looks like you're off to an amazing start already. : 3 Just gotta screw around with the nit picky stuff now!


----------



## PapayaShark (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks very cute

I would paint on the eybrows with airbrushing or a paintbrush.
I would also paint/airbrush the tounge a little. Foxes doesn't have firetruck red tounges.
If you make the nose yourself, please dont make it too small. Many fursuit heads look weird because of that.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 6, 2011)

It's very toony (personally I'm not a fan of that style) but otherwise I think it looks great

& I think the toony style also allows the slightly more dog-ish head shape to be more forgivable, since it's pretty obvious what you're going for.


----------



## P87NE (Dec 6, 2011)

SimbaSyringe said:


> So far it looks really good, especially for your first time doing this. For the eyebrows, I would use some black fur and cut out some orange sections to put them into.
> I make a lot of patterns myself to use for things, tape a lot of pieces of paper together and then draw your pattern onto that  Just note that the fur will probably need to come down more in the front, depending on what clothing you'll be wearing, to cover your neck.
> Hmm, for the nose, I'm not entirely sure, you could always try getting a taxidermy nose and attaching it but I have no idea how costly that would be D: If nothing else you could just make a nose out of black fur ^-^;



For the eyebrows I have boon looking in to both sections of black fur and airbrushing (of sorts). Either way I need to be certain that what I do there is right, because since both methods involve either cutting or painting the fur already on the head, I'll kick myself in the ass if I screw it up.

For the nose I am currently experimenting with felt or modeling clay. I tried looking for any premade nose online and couldn't come up with anything.

Fur extending down to cover the neck - check.



Bir said:


> Notice that the top of the head is very, very sloped on your fursuit base. Now, take a look at this fox, whose head is almost completely flat minus the stop, which only brings it down a tad.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_GYguOzFGb...ho/b73QJDo0Ax8/s1600/IMG_0114-Red-Fox-web.jpg
> 
> ...



For the shape and location of the head and ears I don't know if there is anything I can really do at this point. I appreciate the help and input, but I don't know how to change that without starting over.

I still have a lot of work to do on the eyes, so I will make sure to keep them far apart enough.

And don't worry about being too critical with the nit picky stuff. This is the internet, any day that I'm not getting flamed is a good day.



PapayaShark said:


> Looks very cute
> 
> I would paint on the eybrows with airbrushing or a paintbrush.
> I would also paint/airbrush the tounge a little. Foxes doesn't have firetruck red tounges.
> If you make the nose yourself, please dont make it too small. Many fursuit heads look weird because of that.



I'm looking into painting the eyebrows to see how they would turn out, but I don't know how well a paintbrush would work. Has anyone ever used a paintbrush for eyebrows? I thought the painting standard was airbrushing.

For the tongue I assume that you mean that the tongue should be more of a pink-ish flesh color? Well right now the tongue is just a piece of red felt glued on, so if I can find some pink-ish felt I guess that could work, and it would be easy enough to change.

I have read that complaint about noses being too small, and I am consciously trying to make it look big enough.



With all of that said, below you will find a picture of where I am currently at. Please note that NONE OF THE FACIAL FEATURES ON THERE ARE PERMANENT.

The eyes are my first pass at them (I'm not too happy with them) and they are just tacked on in 2 small spots. I'm kinda worried that the material for the pupils is too transparent. I think that if you try to look while I'm wearing it you can make out my eyes. I used some fabric from Jo-Ann's, I forget what it was called, but it also inhibits my vision just enough that I'm not sure I would want it to black any more light, so I'm not sure what to do there. the bigger problem that I had was that I couldn't find a good, cheap, WHITE, plastic bowl to use for the Matricies method, so I had to use a brown bowl and paint it white. I've looked at Wally World and at the dollor store with no luck. I'm gonna keep my eyes out for a good white bowl to use and hopefully make them look at bit better.

For the eyebrows they are currently just small sections of fur tacked on in 2 spots with thread. I did not cut the orange fur underneath as they are not permanent. I also have a can of black Stencil Spray (like this, but in black). I plan on trying to make a stencil and spraying a piece of scrap fur to see how it turns out. I guess at this point I don't know if I should go fur or spray on.

For the nose, as you can see, I have tried to start making a felt based nose. This is currently just held on by a single piece of tape. I also have 2 different noses made out of modeling clay that are drying right now. When they finish drying I'll hit them with some PlastiDip and compare them with the felt nose. I think I kinda like the felt nose though, but I'll wait to see how the other 2 turn out.

Oh and I attached a section of fur to cover the neck.






Well thanks for the help, and keep it coming. I have a feeling it will be a long time before this thing is done.

Oh, and I also still need to come up with a good name for him.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 6, 2011)

You look like a stuffed animal 
For what you're going for, it's great 
Also how did you do the paw pads?

edit: can you give us a better view of the nose? it looks decent from dead-on, but its also black makign it hard to tell


----------



## P87NE (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks! It is nice to hear that all of the hours I've put in so far have made something half decent, at least for a first timer.

For the paw pads I used this template and cut them out of black felt, then sewed them directly to the paws. I didn't uses the pattern for the paws themselves, that was easier to just use my own hand as a pattern.

As requested, here are some more shots of the nose. Remember that it's just taped on and a work in  progress, heck I just made it last night.






]


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 6, 2011)

Noes looks great  If it was plastic/something else I think it would look stupid on that


----------



## SimbaSyringe (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh wow, the nose looks awesome! And it's a good size for a toony look too :3
At first I was kinda iffy on the eyes, for some reason I was thinking of the realistic heads that use resin eyes and I was very confused xD They do look very nice now though


----------



## P87NE (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, so the modeling clay noses dried and I hit them with PlastiDip. The one is definitely too small so that one is out. The other one I think might look alright, but I wonder if it adds too much of a realism look to a toony character. So what do you guys think, felt or clay?










On another note, I guess that while finishing the head, making the tail is the next step. Should I try to go for just a strait tail, or give it a very slight 'S' curve? I kind of feel like the perfectly strait tails just don't have as much character in them.

I gotta say that this whole experience of trying to make a head, and eventually a full suit, while time consuming and sometimes stressful, is rather fun.


----------



## PapayaShark (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the felt nose. The clay one is too small for a toony head.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree, the felt nose is cuter


----------



## P87NE (Jan 3, 2012)

Just an update:

I went with the felt nose, it is now sewn on.

I also finally redid the eyebrows. The old ones were just quickly cut out of scrap material and barely held old. These current ones are fully sewn on and I tried to make the 2 exact copies as far as size and shape (just mirror images). They aren't perfect, but I'll live with them for now until I finish and fix more important things.





I also made a tail as can be seen in the video below. Please note that the video was shot before the eyebrow update.
[video]http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g351/p87ne/?action=view&current=Untitled2.mp4[/video]


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice. The new eyebrows looks so much better.

I would trim some of the fur around the mouth and a little bit on the brows too.


----------



## P87NE (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks.  I'm always scared to trim down the fur much further because you can always cut more off, you can't add more back on. So I'll probably wait until I'm done with the whole suit and then go back and trim up the fur. But anyway where about around the mouth do you think need trimmed down, and how far? And do you mean trim down the eyebrows themselves or the fur around them, and how much further down?


----------



## shteev (Jan 5, 2012)

I read this thread title _entirely_ wrong.
On-topic: The head looks good! I like it, if my un-expertise means anything.


----------



## P87NE (Jan 14, 2012)

^ I think I know how you misread the title. Get your mind out of the gutter, haha

Ok, so I started on the foot paws (I know this thread was about the head, but I'm making a full suit). I'm using the left over 1" think  foam that I used for my head. Since the foam is so thick it was really  hard to make 4 toed feet, so I went with 3 toed. I'm obviously going for  a toony look, so I thought I might be able to get away with 3 toed  feet. I do wonder, would it be too weird to have 3 toed feet with 5  fingered hands?


 Anyway, here's what I've done:














So should I stick with the 3 toed design, or should I go find some  thinner foam and try to re-do it with a 4 toe design? Any other suggestions or criticisms?


 So the things left to do on my list are:
 1) Redo the eyes (Still not certain what or how to do this)
 2) Finish the foot paws
 3) Make the body suit (the whole thing)

 4) Go back and touch up any part that I think I can improve

 Thanks again to everyone for the help/support.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jan 14, 2012)

I think it's more important to make sure the paws look really part of the suit, so I wouldn't really worry about the number of toes so long as the feet themselves fit right.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

I think you could get away with having a 5-fingered hands and 3-toed feet. It would probably look less ordinary with a f-fingered option. Editing the eyes runs the risk of damaging the socket shaping, or the surrounding fur. 

Good luck with these. ^^


----------



## P87NE (Jan 15, 2012)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I think it's more important to make sure the paws look really part of the suit, so I wouldn't really worry about the number of toes so long as the feet themselves fit right.


   Well good to know that the number of toes isn't that big of a deal. I'm trying to make the feet blend in with the whole character, but again I have no experience so I am learning as I go. I was really trying to keep the feet mildly thin. A lot of foot paws on suits seem to get really wide, but I want to keep this suit more of a slender look. That would also fit my body better as I am tall and skinny. I'm also planning on just covering the feet entirely in black fur, and not adding any claws on the toes. I'm still not sure what to do for the bottoms of the feet. i don't want it to look like a sneaker sole, but I want it to also be durable.   





AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> I think you could get away with having a 5-fingered hands and 3-toed feet. It would probably look less ordinary with a f-fingered option. Editing the eyes runs the risk of damaging the socket shaping, or the surrounding fur.   Good luck with these. ^^


  Editing the eyes won't really do any damage to the head. I always had the intention of finishing the eyes at a later date, so I didn't cut down the foam or the fur too much, just enough to see through. Then the eyes are currently barely held on. I used 2 VERY small dabs of hot glue as close to the center of the eye as possible to just tack the eyes on. So removing the current eyes won't do much harm at all.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 15, 2012)

P87NE said:


> Ok, so I started on the foot paws (I know this thread was about the head, but I'm making a full suit). I'm using the left over 1" think  foam that I used for my head. Since the foam is so thick it was really  hard to make 4 toed feet, so I went with 3 toed. I'm obviously going for  a toony look, so I thought I might be able to get away with 3 toed  feet. I do wonder, would it be too weird to have 3 toed feet with 5  fingered hands?



I think it'll be fine. No one's gonna run up to you at a con or on the street and go "YOU HAVE 5 FINGERS AND 3 TOES! IT'S ALL WRONG!" I certainly wasn't counting the toe to finger ratio at FC this weekend.


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 17, 2012)

you're doing an awesome job. i need to save up monies so i can get started on mine


----------



## clicketyclack (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmmmm, for the feet, you could paint the bottom of the shoes black to help them blend, but I'm not really sure what else you could do to them.

Your suit looks really good for a first-time job! You've made a lot of really good progress and have obviously thought out what you've done.


----------



## P87NE (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I guys that I won't worry about the number of toes. So unless anyone has any other suggestions, I'll probably start sometime soon with the packing tape to make the patterns for the fur, then cut out the fur.

As for leaving the bottoms of the feet open and just coloring the bottoms black, I hadn't really thought of that. I guess the problem with that is what, if anything, do I cover the gap between the shoe and the edges of the foam on the toes with? I guess that it's a little hard to see in the picture, but there is open space between the shoe and the foam in the toes. Maybe just fill it with more foam.

I had originally been thinking of getting some thick leather to cover the bottoms and use some sort of textured rubber for the paw pads, holding it all on with ShoeGoo. The problem there is that I picture leather as light brown and I probably want something closer to black.


----------



## Unca (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, first time. You are doing a great job, I plan of starting on my suit soon and seeing your progress is inspiring. If you ever want more toes you know foxes have dew-claws... JK. For the bottom of the footpaw you could always cut some leather and shoe-goo it to the bottom, that is what I plan on doing.


----------



## BenjaminWolvenhour (Jan 22, 2012)

I've only ever finished 1 partial so far, But in my honest opinion it's super cute !!!

I just wanna huggg youuu <3


----------



## P87NE (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I haven't disappeared, I've just been busy and lurking around. Thanks for the support, and Unca I've seen your build thread and that's looking pretty good.

Anyway, I thought that I would post a quick update. I finished the foot paws, changed the hand paw pads from black with no stuffing to gray with mild stuffing, changed the tongue from red to pink felt, and I have all of the fur cut out for the body suit. As of now I can only think of 3 things left to do:

1) redo the eyes. I know I keep saying this, and I am toying around with different ideas. This will probably be the last thing I do.

2) Sew together the body. This will take FOREVER because I don't have a sewing machine. I will also be converting the full sleeves into just gloves and incorporate the entire arm into the body suit.

3) Go out and enjoy what I have been working on for months


----------



## Unca (Feb 19, 2012)

P87NE said:


> Well I haven't disappeared, I've just been busy and lurking around. Thanks for the support, _and Unca I've seen your build thread and that's looking pretty good._
> 
> Anyway, I thought that I would post a quick update. I finished the foot paws, changed the hand paw pads from black with no stuffing to gray with mild stuffing, changed the tongue from red to pink felt, and I have all of the fur cut out for the body suit. As of now I can only think of 3 things left to do:
> 
> ...



Thanks  for the compliment.

Your suit is also coming along great!! I wish I was that far along but time is not on my side . I have to say that I like the gray paw pads much better... especially when you put your arms out for a hug, people will see you better!

Keep up the good work.

Unca


----------



## Inashne117 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lookin' great! You're still a few steps ahead of me. I'm just starting on a pair of feet and playing around with finger lights for my hands.


----------



## P87NE (Mar 23, 2012)

Well it's been almost 5 months since I started on him, but I am finally finished with my suit. That you so much to all of you, your help and encouragement is greatly appreciated. I guess that this will be the last update that I post to this thread.

With that said, meet Duncan:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7639150
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7639175


----------



## Translord (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks good, congrats for finishing!


----------



## Inashne117 (Mar 23, 2012)

Holy crap, that looks great. Now I'm gonna have to do a body suit XD


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 23, 2012)

That's incredible, it looks so awesome and it's your first suit!


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2012)

Love how not-baggy the bodysuit looks! The slender bodysuit makes you think "fox" even more which is a great plus. Very cute, awesome for a first suit |3


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty good for a first job!


----------



## P87NE (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Making the body suit part wasn't actually too difficult, just mostly time consuming. At first though I was scared that I made the body a little too tight and I had popped a few seams, but with some adjustments and extra stitching in some places it is all good now as long as I don't bend into too awkward of a position. But I will admit that I cheated and got some tips and advice from Efenrai (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/efenrai), good guy. So that probably helped me avoid a few headaches.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

P87NE said:


> Well it's been almost 5 months since I started on him, but I am finally finished with my suit. That you so much to all of you, your help and encouragement is greatly appreciated. I guess that this will be the last update that I post to this thread.
> 
> With that said, meet Duncan:
> 
> ...



I am going to start mine later this year. I got a lot of web resources I have been reading, I hope mine turns out good too.
**probably going to get help anyway with it...lol


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2012)

jesus h christ on a fucking screaming donut

i thought that said 'first attempt AT head'

no more forums without glasses for meeeeeee.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 25, 2012)

Woah why so many people mistake the title, lol.

Looks amazing, great work, and congrats on finishing!


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 25, 2012)

First attempt at head?

Be careful of your teeth.


----------



## P87NE (Mar 26, 2012)

To be honest, when I started this thread I didn't even think about how people could misread the title, but now I find it rather amusing. It's funny how much the title changes meaning by simply removing a single letter. Furries have dirty minds.


----------

